

Show HN: John McAfee's Last Stand - Joshua Davis [ebook] - cskau

I stumbled upon this ebook while randomly browsing Amazon and thought it might be of interest to the HN crowd.
Unfortunately HN immediately auto-flagged the amazon link so allow me to post it in this round-about way instead.<p>The book is written by WIRED's Joshua Davis who apparently had access to McAfee before he went on the run.<p>Note: I'll post a clicky link below, since all links in the OP post aren't.
======
cskau
clicky: <http://amzn.to/TKjOlb>

